# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Ointment for mild/moderate body acne works great!

## djdizzy

My doc prescribed me this stuff when I went in for my last physical. It happened to coincide with the end of my PCT and that's when I usually break out the worst.

The stuff is called Mupirocin and it an ointment that you put on the affected area. It works on a lot of stuff overnight and for bigger ones it works in 2-4 days.

I am super happy with this stuff and just wanted to share.

Thanks!

----------


## Bonaparte

Great, now how do I smear it all over my mid-back?

----------


## Shol'va

Dude your not going to believe this but I googled mupirocin ointment and it brought up 1-800 pet-meds as a medicine for dogs.
But the price wasn't bad at all especially if it works
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Mupirocin...prod11169.html

----------


## lilnba

did the ointment help with scares also?? like the black marks from picking at the acne ( i know its grody but true ahaha)?????

----------


## djdizzy

> did the ointment help with scares also?? like the black marks from picking at the acne ( i know its grody but true ahaha)?????


 Not with scars, only acne

----------


## djdizzy

> Dude your not going to believe this but I googled mupirocin ointment and it brought up 1-800 pet-meds as a medicine for dogs.
> But the price wasn't bad at all especially if it works
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Mupirocin...prod11169.html


That's crazy! Great price tho if you can't get it from your doc, tho it does say you'll need a script from a vet.

----------

